# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Eave Replacement

## nesbit

Hi, 
I was wondering if someone could tell me what i need to use to replace some damaged eves on my home. Can i get a few sheets from Bunnings or do i have to cut them to size?  
Also what are they made from, by the looks of what i can tell it is like some sort of plasterboard sheet.  
Regards, 
nesbit.

----------


## Barry_White

You should be able to get Hardiflex from Bunnings or a builders hardsware in sheets to suit 600mm eaves.

----------


## nesbit

Hi, 
I am having trouble installing the new eave. I have measured the new one and it is spot on, my problem is when i try to get one end to join up to the other.  There is a white plastic joining strip (looks like the letter H turned on the side) that will not budge. Any one have any ideas on how to join them up/install them? 
Thanks 
Nesbit

----------


## ozwinner

Why wont the strip budge?
Bid you cut it too long?
Is the sheet too fat? 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## ThePope

Are you having trouble sliding one sheet into the next, if so...
Get yourself a rasp (very coarse file) and file the back edge of the sheet, it will then slide in no trouble at all.

----------


## nesbit

I have cut the new sheet to the same size as the old one, thickness is the same also. I will try the method with the rasp. What edge do you mean when you say the back edge? 
thanks

----------


## ThePope

This is assuming you're having the trouble I mentioned above (sliding the end of sheet into plastic joiner) . File the area shaded in red.

----------


## nesbit

Thank you very much, i will give it a try today  :Smilie:

----------


## Barry_White

> Hi, 
> I am having trouble installing the new eave. I have measured the new one and it is spot on, my problem is when i try to get one end to join up to the other. There is a white plastic joining strip (looks like the letter H turned on the side) that will not budge. Any one have any ideas on how to join them up/install them? 
> Thanks 
> Nesbit

  If you are trying to put the sheet in between two sheets as well as into the groove in the fascia board you may find it damn near impossible. Too get it in between two sheets you need to be able to flex a hollow in the sheet to slip it into the "H" mold on each side.  
Just make sure that the long side of the back of the "H" mold is facing toward the sheet you are putting in. 
If you are putting up on a brick veneer house the eaves board usually sits on the top of the brick work so there should be enough room to slip it back from the fascia board groove and then slip it in later into the fascia board groove. 
If you are putting it up on a weatherboard or fibro clad house you need to cut the width of the sheet slightly narrower than the the original sheet by a bit more than the depth of the fascia board groove. This will allow you room to get the sheet into the the "H" molds each side and then when you slip it into the fascia board groove the gap left at the wall will be coverd by your quad which you should have removed before you even attempted the job. 
Failing all this the other way to get it in is instead of using a "H" mold both sides. On one side get yourself some edge mold which is "U" shaped and put a piece on each piece of eave sheet and put your sheet up and then just butt the two edge molds together and nobody will know the difference. 
Hope that is clear and helpful.

----------


## nesbit

Thanks for the reply Barry, what do you mean when you say "Just make sure that the long side of the back of the "H" mold is facing toward the sheet you are putting in." 
I am a bit confused.  I have attached a pic as to what i am dealing with. 
Thanks

----------


## Barry_White

> Thanks for the reply Barry, what do you mean when you say "Just make sure that the long side of the back of the "H" mold is facing toward the sheet you are putting in." 
> I am a bit confused.  I have attached a pic as to what i am dealing with. 
> Thanks

  The back of the "H" mold has a short leg and a long leg and the idea of the long leg is to give the sheet a lead in before it hits the front leg of the "H" mold. 
If the mold is already attached to the existing sheets the short legs maybe the only ones you can see. If you pull the mold off you should be able to see what I mean

----------


## ThePope

If you can't flex the sheet to 'spring' it in place it's time for plan B. You'll need to cut the back off the joiner and glue in in place after installing the sheet. 
Put your sheet into one plastic joiner and leave a 2-3mm gap on the other end to allow for the modified joiner to slip in,  a thin bead of maxbond or liquid nails on the back of the joiner and hold in place with some masking tape until the glue dries.

----------


## Barry_White

> Thanks for the reply Barry, what do you mean when you say "Just make sure that the long side of the back of the "H" mold is facing toward the sheet you are putting in." 
> I am a bit confused.  I have attached a pic as to what i am dealing with. 
> Thanks

  This is what I mean about the "H" mold and this is what the edge mold looks like.

----------


## Tools

are you sure you have the right size joiner? The 4.5mm and 6mm look pretty similar. 
Tools

----------

